# engine No 12



## krv3000 (Oct 9, 2010)

HI all I have just finished engine No 12 it will run on comprest air not as good as i hoped but nothing that can not be fixed  right sum pics


----------



## bentprop (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice work,Bob.A bit of oil on the moving parts,and running at low revs,will soon bed it in.


----------



## bearcar1 (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, nice looking piece of work Bob. That is a very eye-catching setup.


BC1
Jim


----------



## Brass_Machine (Oct 10, 2010)

Very nice my friend.

Eric


----------



## Maryak (Oct 10, 2010)

That's really nice :bow: :bow:

Definitely 2 Bobs worth. ;D

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## krv3000 (Oct 10, 2010)

HI all thank you all for your comments I'm well chuffed ;D


----------



## cfellows (Oct 11, 2010)

Good looking engine! Nice finish.

Chuck


----------

